# Expat tax resources?



## kisangoli78 (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m planning to move to Europe to join my partner, and we are deciding between Dublin and Brussels. A big factor is how much taxes will affect our earnings. Any good resources out there on Irish taxes for US expats, Belgian taxes for US expats, and/or US expat taxes in general?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For Belgium, this might help: Belgium - Individual - Taxes on personal income
For Ireland: Ireland - Individual - Taxes on personal income

Both links are to PWC tax information. Most of the big public accounting firms publish information on taxes for expats. You should also check the sites for the national taxation agencies, though Belgium only has limited information available in English.


----------

